# Lithium Miners



## europeo (28 January 2017)

Galaxy Resources.
Galaxy Resources Limited is a global lithium company listed on the Australian Securities Exchange (ASX Code: GXY).
Undervalued, Price/eps 11x
http://www.galaxyresources.com.au/


subir imagenes gratis

Neometals.
Neometals Ltd (ASX: NMT, OTC: RDRUY) is a Western Australian minerals project developer. Neometals' projects include:

Mount Marion Lithium Operation
High-grade lithium project located 35km south west of Kalgoorlie in JV with Mineral Resources Limited (ASX: MIN) and one of China's largest lithium producers Jiangxi Ganfeng Lithium Co., Ltd (NMT 13.8% | MIN 43.1% | Ganfeng 43.1%).

Kalgoorlie Lithium Hydroxide Facility
Neometals and Mineral Resources have signed an MoU to investigate the production of a high purity lithium hydroxide chemical for sale to the cathode industry for use in the production of lithium batteries. The lithium hydroxide plant is expected to be located near the mine in Kalgoorlie.

ELi Process
Neometals is planning to capitalise on growth in the energy storage market by commercialising its proprietary process for producing high purity LiOH. The process route shows potential to operate at lowest quartile costs for LiOH.

Alphamet
Alphamet's (a subsidiary of Neometals Ltd) "Neomet Process" is an energy efficient and environmentally friendly proprietary process designed to effectively extract valuable metals for a wide spectrum of base, light and precious metal oxides and sulphides, intermediates and waste feeds.

Barrambie
The Barrambie deposit is one of the world's highest grade hard rock titanium deposits. Neometals is currently investigating the potential to use a proprietary acid leach process to produce high purity TiO2, V2O5 and Fe2O3.

Price/eps 2,5 x


----------



## Tumbarumba (29 January 2017)

Lithium minors (and miners) have been rocketing but hard to find any now that have blue sky left. GSC is worth a look though due to imminent announcement of drill results and reasonable proximity to Tesla battery factory. I hold so dyor.


----------



## Tumbarumba (17 February 2017)

Tumbarumba said:


> Lithium minors (and miners) have been rocketing but hard to find any now that have blue sky left. GSC is worth a look though due to imminent announcement of drill results and reasonable proximity to Tesla battery factory. I hold so dyor.



I no longer  hold as I think drill results are taking too long to announce and recent volume looks like selling in batches to me. DYOR though, I may be wrong.


----------



## Linewipe (8 August 2017)

I am looking at investing a lot of money and I have spoken to 7 different brokers which have told me to get into the Lithium market as it's just about too boom. All of them had one stock in common AJM. 
Any thoughts on this?

*ALTURA MINING LIMITED*


----------



## PZ99 (9 August 2017)

Lithiums are the perennial "pump and dump" stocks: that is - the price goes up after a good announcement, then falls as punters take their profits. I don't know much about AJM but it looks to be at the "pump" stage of that cycle. For me personally it comes down to how much funding they have, their market cap, the quality of their previous announcements and what else they're mining/exploring (cobalt, gold, uranium, zinc etc)

Others I've been looking at are AVZ (after they finish the capital raise), CXO, LPI, (I'm holding these), TAW, PLS, ORE... there are many others


----------



## Rockon2 (9 August 2017)

Agree with you Linewipe.  A few Lithium stocks ( AJM PLS NMT ) are showing an Elliot wave  4 atm on a monthly chart.  A wave 5 termination will take us above recent highs.
Most others are soon to break a ledge or trend line.. (just buy the lows in an uptrending stock)..
IMHO Lithium stocks atm are showing clear signals that this is the place to be if chasing hot stocks.
And Pump n Dump or not, its all about the money, nothing more..
I dont do a lot of FA, so I cant single out AJM for comment, but chart wise, oh ye...


----------



## peter2 (12 September 2017)

Lithium has been a hot commodity for the past two weeks.
There have been big % moves in these stocks;  GXY, ORE, AJM, AGY, KDR, LPI, PLS, TAW

Unfortunately the daily momentum portfolio hasn't got any of these. This isn't the first time that we've missed out on some easy gains in a hot sector and I have to ask why.

Looking at the chart of a US lithium ETF (LIT.us) the latest BO was mid July. This was plenty of warning to watch for BOs in ASX lithium charts which happened mid Aug.



edit: The chart shows another BO-NH at the end of Aug which coincides with the renewed demand for ASX lithium stocks.


----------



## Wysiwyg (12 October 2017)

The “avalanche of supply” as next years production set to rise. No mention of demand also rising.  



> Thursday, 12 October 2017 10:18AM
> Macquarie lifted its 2018 lithium carbonate price forecast by 20 per cent to an average $9000/t.
> 
> However, the bank warned that a looming “avalanche of supply” from emerging producers had prompted forecast prices of $7500-$8500/t in 2019-2020.


----------



## pixel (25 October 2017)

Today's West Australian includes a 16-page full-colour advertorial supplement "WA, State of Lithium". The entire back page is taken up by an ad 
"Tianqi Lithium / Creating Jobs - Adding Value / Supporting the WA Community"

But as an overview of the main players in the Li field - at least those with enough cash to spend on that kind of advertising - it may be useful to get your hands on a copy. It will probably turn every taxi driver into an instant expert, spelling the beginning of the end of the Lithium bubble.


----------



## Rockon2 (25 October 2017)

Im an absolute Bull when it comes to Lithium, and have been for some time. Started trading GXY @ 0.45c, (now 3.70),  PLS @ 0.245 (now 0.80), NMT @ 0.13 (now 0.40), AJM @ 0.037 (now 0.31). AGY @ 0.11 (now 0.24) KDR @ 0.145 (now 1.30) etc. etc. 
I trade using a system entry/exit using conditional orders, and ive been in and out of above stocks since late 2015.. They have made substantial moves and money for me. In my opinion they will continue upwards, I believe we havnt seen nothing yet. This will be a multi year run and the start of a new phase of energy being used, whilst oil fuel will lose favour (especially in the small end)..
I also believe the Chinese growth story in building the Belt and road, hardly got a mention by our talking heads.. But the demand for metals and minerals in the coming months/years will be nothing but outstanding.
I dont enjoy a grandstand, and Im not trying to do this now. Other than express my firm view that the very good times are really going to roll..
AND If not, ar well, thats when a system will take me out. But until then staying out of the market and specifically in the " hot stocks area" will cause more heartache than getting stuck in.. 
PS Its all about the money..


----------



## SuperGlue (9 November 2017)

Lithium running hot lately.
Is there a "Lithium Index" anyone is aware of.



peter2 said:


> chart of a US lithium ETF (LIT.us)




Closes thing at the moment may be LIT.us


----------



## peter2 (21 December 2021)

Fantastic. I hope the dip goes a little deeper as I'm going to buy this dip when it's over. 



	

		
			
		

		
	
 Note: Not VUL.


----------



## greggles (4 February 2022)

Anyone want to nominate any undervalued companies with lithium exposure? There must be some that have just acquired lithium projects or are yet to drill prospective tenements? I would have nominated CDT (Castle Minerals) a couple of months ago but it's had a great run recently.


----------



## Sean K (4 February 2022)

greggles said:


> Anyone want to nominate any undervalued companies with lithium exposure? There must be some that have just acquired lithium projects or are yet to drill prospective tenements? I would have nominated CDT (Castle Minerals) a couple of months ago but it's had a great run recently.




Good topic greggles, lithium is hot, and might stay hot for a little while yet.

Probably need to differentiate between developers with an MRE, producers bringing in cash, and explorers with some rock chips, without a drill hole, to define 'undervalued'. 

It seems to me the ones with lithium in their name, with a rock chip sample, are the ones going bananas. So, put them on the dart board and have a toss.

Otherwise, interested to see any responses.

Maybe this should be in a 'Lithium Companies' thread, if there's not one already.


----------



## sptrawler (4 February 2022)

There seems to be three lithium hydroxide plants being built in W.A, one near Bunbury, that sounds like it is owned by Albermarle/ Talison getting lithium from Greenbushes, one in Kwinana owned by IGO and Talison, another proposed by WES at Kwinana.
When I get to a computer I will try and work out who is in bed with who.


----------



## frugal.rock (4 February 2022)

sptrawler said:


> When I get to a computer I will try and work out who is in bed with who.



And how long is that gunna take?
Haven't got all day now... 😅


----------



## peter2 (4 February 2022)

Besides the obvious two current producers *AKE* and *PLS*, there are a few in WA associated with ASX listed companies (*WES, MIN*). 

The Liontown CEO made a good point in a recent interview (AFR), it takes 5 - 15 years to get production established and by then there will be heaps of supply already online. I wouldn't be investing in a lithium resource with the intention of holding until production. Many of these Li projects will never pass feasibility studies if increasing supply depresses prices. *LTR* is expecting to be the next producer although there are others already producing pilot samples prior to construction.

We know the difference between investing and trading. The rapidly increasing Li prices are going to provide lots of trades in Li specs.


----------



## sptrawler (4 February 2022)

frugal.rock said:


> And how long is that gunna take?
> Haven't got all day now... 😅



Sunday. Lol
On the phone till then.


----------



## Sean K (4 February 2022)

peter2 said:


> Besides the obvious two current producers *AKE* and *PLS*, there are a few in WA associated with ASX listed companies (*WES, MIN*).
> 
> The Liontown CEO made a good point in a recent interview (AFR), it takes 5 - 15 years to get production established and by then there will be heaps of supply already online. I wouldn't be investing in a lithium resource with the intention of holding until production. Many of these Li projects will never pass feasibility studies if increasing supply depresses prices. *LTR* is expecting to be the next producer although there are others already producing pilot samples prior to construction.
> 
> We know the difference between investing and trading. The rapidly increasing Li prices are going to provide lots of trades in Li specs.




This is what happened with uranium in the mid to late naughties. Only a few survived, but in the mean time there was money to be made in the junior space. A lot of that fluff might have gone already, but there still seems to be time. Unfortunately, I'm late to the play after being on holidays for a while.


----------



## peter2 (4 February 2022)

Yes it's too late to buy AKE and PLS at 0.10. Not certain there'll be another like them because of the time required to get production commenced. I think the salt miners can scale up quicker than the rock miners because the refining process is less mechanical. Not sure about their capital requirements though. Probably similar.

The current market dip seems to have affected everything including the lithium stocks. This is good, as we can find low sized risk pull-back setups in current producers. As well, we can trade lithium specs that can run higher for a week to months if they've got good PR team.

I'd also include copper, nickel, cobalt and graphite stocks into this universe of opportunity.


----------

